# Hay Storage



## Nigerian Dwarfs (Aug 25, 2020)

We have two goats (Nigerian Dwarfs) and of course, they need both Hay and Alfalfa. Problem is that it makes a mess. Does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Why not feed grass hay and alfalfa pellets?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

What exactly is the problem you are having? Is it that where you store the hay it makes a mess? Or where they eat it? Taking it where you store it to the hay rack makes a mess?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

What do you feed in total? How old are they? Why do say they 'need' hay AND alfalfa?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good questions asked.


----------



## Nigerian Dwarfs (Aug 25, 2020)

Hay is for the pen, Alfalfa is for them. It becomes messy when we start taking from it. We feed them in a separate bin. It is not in a bin. We can't get the pellets, but thanks.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Don’t use hay as bedding.

Are they does? How old?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nigerian Dwarfs said:


> It becomes messy when we start taking from it. We feed them in a separate bin. It is not in a bin.


What do those sentences mean? Are you using hay as bedding? Why not straw for bedding? What is a bin?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do not use alfalfa hay for bedding, it molds quickly after they pee on it.

Straw is the best for bedding.


----------



## Nigerian Dwarfs (Aug 25, 2020)

They are does, about five months. We keep the hay and alfalfa in a shed. When we feed them alfalfa I put what they need into a bucket/bin. We use the hay for their pen - easier to rake up the stuff when we clean it out. We use straw- I just call it hay.


----------

